# H: Daemons, Pre-Heresy 1k Sons + Misc W: £



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all, am leaving the country for an extended period so am looking to offload some models for cash. The two armies are not being split up, so thanks in advance for not asking. Postage will be worked out on a per person basis depending on what you want, and I only work through Paypal or you posting me a cheque then waiting for it to clear.

*Thousand Sons*

1x Sorceror/Librarian
1x Contemptor with 2x Kheres Assault Cannons
2x Rhinos with custom armour plates
20x Marines including 2x Melta, 2x Plasma, 2x Possessed and a mix of bolters/combat weapons/shields
5x Terminators with 1x Cyclone

All the Marines have custom Anubis heads and Shoulderpads and Tomb King weapons scattered about. The Termies have a scarab badge on the pauldron and TK sword blades on Halberds.

Looking for £80









*Daemons*

2x Flying Daemon Princes, 1x Old Metal with Wyvern Wings, 1x New plastic with magnetised wings
20x Daemonettes in ghostly purple scheme
10x Seekers basecoated purple
9x Fiends in various stages of painting, converted from Seekers
6x Beasts of Nurgle (VC Vargheists)
10x Flesh Hounds (Chaos Hounds)
3x Soul Grinders 2x red, 1x blue
30x Plaguebearers (Mantic zombies)

The Daemonettes might get traded to someone local, but might not. First come, first served. Price will be reduced if they're gone. The Blue Horrors in the photos are not included, being sold locally.

Looking for £180











*Misc*

_Eldar_

6x Metal Scorpions, painted well
8x Avengers
2x Farseers
10x Harlies including Shadowseer very well painted
6x Swooping Hawks
2x Vypers

_Necrons_

2x Scythes
3x Ann Barges w/ Lords and modular construction to swap to CCB
2x Ghost Arks
1x Doomsday Ark
10x Warriors
20x Lychguard
7x Crypteks
2x Special Chars
3x Tomb Spyders
1x Triarch Stalker
1x C'Tan Nightbringer

Anything painted is done in the following scheme:



_Marines_

10x Terminators 2x Assault Cannons
3x Sniper Scouts, old metal OOP models that I haven't seen before. Might be guardsmen?
1x Tornado Speeder with Ass Cannon and HB
1x Techmarine with Servo harness
4x Metal robed vets w/ power weapons
18x Mixed marines. Some with CCWs, some DV, 3x Heavy Bolters, 3x Flamers, 1x Robed Sergeant

If absolutely any of the above interests you, please send me a PM and I'll happily send pics and give more detail, and let you know an asking price. Thanks for browsing!


----------



## Phototoxin (Oct 6, 2011)

Which 2 are you not splitting up as I would be interested in a soulgrinder or two


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread is from August last year mate, the Grinders are long gone. However I do have some of the other Daemons left if you wanted em.


----------

